# Goose field



## Heroonk

Rt2 and BentonCarrol rd across from Ottawa National Wildlife. $1000


----------



## MuskieDan

Heroonk said:


> Rt2 and BentonCarrol rd across from Ottawa National Wildlife. $1000


One year lease? 

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## JamesF

Probably! I have lost many great hunting places to lease.


----------



## smokercraft15

Is this lease still available? I will def do this.


----------



## JamesF

Be careful about it. Many eyes are on these places. I am going to the Federal Wildlife training course tomorrow and Sunday. The focus of this study is private property waterfowl hunting. I've been involved with this since 1989. I was hunting public waters, when I shot my first Redhead. I went to pick it out of my decoys, when I heard someone say "thanks for picking up my duck "! I was pretty excited about it. And when I looked over three guy's had three shotguns pointed low and in my direction! Two older guys and a young big guy. I must have not moved fast enough, because the young guy blasted my canoe and said "I told you thanks ", " Not going to repeat myself "! I threw it out and backed up into some thick brush
I changed my loads as they were leaving. This was some real serious stuff! I hid close by as they loaded up,and got their plate #. Waited until I felt that they were gone. Went to the nearest house and told them what happened and asked if I could call the sheriff? The woman was already on the phone with the sheriff's office. The Game Wardens must have been called by the sheriff. Next thing I know I'm being told that the Federal agents are on their way. I called my wife and told her that I would be late getting home, Wow!! I got blasted by her, for scaring her at work. 5 hours later I am looking at pictures of these guys and being told that they have shot at two others in the past week. And are probably responsible for the same thing up in the s Sandusky area. These guys were still at large for a over a year. I was at Pickerel Creek for the morning draw. And there they were! I walked out to my vehicle got my shotgun and walked in stuffing shells in. The people doing the draw freaked out! Big Time! I told them that these three guy's have Warrants out on them. Afterwards I was that had I not done this, they might have gotten away with an unsolved shooting in Indiana. Every year since, I volunteer for surveys and tag along with different law enforcement agencies. As do students training for a job in wildlife service. 2014 and 15 I couldn't participate due to injuries. I don't get paid, but I eat free, fly free, go on some very long trips, and get to know many other people around the country. And this has led to many offers to hunt in some great places. I can't hunt any more because of my injuries and not sure how long I will be able to do this. But I do know that there are some many fine young people stepping up and filling in. These people are very serious and smarter than you think!


----------



## Muddy

What does that story have to do with a field for lease?


----------



## MuskieDan

That is the most off topic comment I have read on this forum in a long time. But it was entertaining so thank you. 

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## JamesF

Your right! I got a little carried away. It's been hard to not be able to shoot any more, thus an early end of my hunting days. Sorry about that.


----------



## CaptKC

Can you elaborate as to why there is a focus on waterfowl hunting on private property?


----------



## JamesF

When people started leasing private property, there were quite a few people that called with concerns about hunters shooting too close to working farmers,out buildings, and houses. Some people are leasing property that is very remote,thus leading to some as a free pass to do whatever they want or can. Quite a few of the incidents that have been reported, were too late for law enforcement to act. Now with arial and satellite surveys of wetlands, along with education of property owners about their rights and leasing issues. Some of the farmers are members of co-op, and crop sharing to open up opportunities to hunters. Also there have been a few cases where the hunting parties, confused some land owners and took things out of the land owners hands with a complicated lease contract. Landowners effectively closed their property to no hunting/trespassing. In some cases the landowner, basically could not hunt their own property. With more leasing to hunt private property, if the landowner agrees, he now can provide his own contract. Thus filling with the Ohio Department of natural resources. Along with local governments. Of which can limit certain activities within the community. My neighbor has closed his property due the pipeline that runs through his property. Now Nexus has joined a coalition with oil companies and report trespassers. We hunted several places where the landowner wasn't aware of the restrictions put in place by these companies. Once the landowner gives up their mineral rights, it's basically out their hands. And as we all know there are plenty of people out there that will do what they want. There have been a census report in just about every season, on both public and private property. A prime example is more than almost 30 years ago, a private hunting club came under scrutiny by reports of hunters being threatened on their own property by members of this group. Leading members and others were charged with running an illegal hunting program open to select wealthy people from many states and countries. The state now has the property as a reserve. Also certain species at times are limited, and this sometimes doesn't sit well with some. My first experience with leasing was back in the late 80s when the property we hunted for years was snatched out from under us by a group that leased the property for 300 hundred bucks. . The census and survey volunteers do not have to confront hunters out of safety concerns. But do try to get a good census when possible. Similar to the Ruffed Grouse census and survey by rural postal workers. Of course there is definitely not enough manpower to cover every place.


----------

